# Shower Rats



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'll be working late today after my last class so I decided that I'd do free range with my girls this morning and boys when I get home, just so that they get enough time. Free range (besides exploring the office while I'm home) is done in the bathroom so I figured it wouldn't hurt to take the girls in while I did my morning routine. I turned on the shower and left them in the bathroom to go grab some towels and when I came back they were happily loping around as usual. I got in the shower expecting them to just ignore me or be afraid of the water, but a few seconds later, all 4 were in the shower with me, hopping in and out of the water. I shooed them all out so that I could actually use some soap and managed to keep them out long enough to make sure it was all down the drain, but after that they refused to stay out! I never expected them to be so happy playing in the water lol They actually seemed put off when I turned it off and kept hopping around in the puddles after I'd dried them off. Anyone else have shower rats?


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I'm so gonna try this! So cute!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I used to have a cat that would get in the shower with me too. It's a good way to bathe animals that get stressed about baths assuming you're not weirded out about handling your animals while nude lol I'll probably grab a tiny bottle of dawn and keep it in there now that I know they like being in there.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Wilder would come in sometimes. He hated water though so he would sit on the widow and get splashed! Haha.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

kksrats said:


> I'll be working late today after my last class so I decided that I'd do free range with my girls this morning and boys when I get home, just so that they get enough time. Free range (besides exploring the office while I'm home) is done in the bathroom so I figured it wouldn't hurt to take the girls in while I did my morning routine. I turned on the shower and left them in the bathroom to go grab some towels and when I came back they were happily loping around as usual. I got in the shower expecting them to just ignore me or be afraid of the water, but a few seconds later, all 4 were in the shower with me, hopping in and out of the water. I shooed them all out so that I could actually use some soap and managed to keep them out long enough to make sure it was all down the drain, but after that they refused to stay out! I never expected them to be so happy playing in the water lol They actually seemed put off when I turned it off and kept hopping around in the puddles after I'd dried them off. Anyone else have shower rats?


Aww this is too cute!! Must've been awesome


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

gotchea said:


> Wilder would come in sometimes. He hated water though so he would sit on the widow and get splashed! Haha.


Aw Wilder!


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Ugg..my dog. If I leave a bathtub full of water and go and grab a towel or something, my dog will be in there in a nano second. My rats often run under the water hose spray when I'm doing my flowers. Some rats like that better than a bath.


----------



## surrounded (May 24, 2012)

I can't imagine taking a shower with my rats, very funny


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I had a cat once who would walk around and around the edge of the bath until she slipped in once I had to laugh but the poor baby was not happy


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

surrounded said:


> I can't imagine taking a shower with my rats, very funny


It was very interesting lol, not something that I would have made them do. They're just so used to being all over me during free range that I think it was just natural for them to follow me in and once they figured out the water wasn't going to hurt them it was like they'd done it a million times before.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

That's so sweet


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

I switched my shampoo and body wash to baby shampoo and body wash so I could shower with my boys. It's a lot cheaper too!


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

that sounds so cuuuute!!


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

OMG too funny!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My girls are cool in the tub but not with the shower running. They freak out if I accidentally nudge them into the shower from the rim of the tub


----------



## Elska (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes!! My boys, (especially Splinter, the rat in my avatar) used to love the shower! Splinter used to dash into the shower and then run out again, shake himself off a bit, and then run under the water again XD He seemed to think it was great fun!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

rudecrudetattooedfatgirl said:


> I switched my shampoo and body wash to baby shampoo and body wash so I could shower with my boys. It's a lot cheaper too!


 stop washing your hair! I don't wash mine and it is amazing. Once every two weeks I mix egg yoke coconut oil olive oil raw honey and sometimes I'll throw in some vanilla extract and put that in my hair. Leave it in for 30 minutes then rinse it out with cold water.(warm and hot water will cook the egg haha) Other than that I don't use shampoo at all. I also use a Dead Sea soap for my body that's all natural or a coconut oil one I make.


----------

